# Hawaii Reviews for September 2008



## billhall (Sep 1, 2008)

Hawaii Reviews for September 2008 .... the months zip on by


----------



## billhall (Sep 1, 2008)

*Marriott Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai, 06/21/08*

*New Review*


Marriott Waiohai Beach Club 
Reviewer:   vacationtime1​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 1, 2008)

*Mauna Loa Village by the Sea, Big Island, 8/23/08*

*New Review*


Mauna Loa Village by the Sea 
Reviewer:   Mai Wah Cheung​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 1, 2008)

*Kona Coast Resort II, Big Island, 12/10/07*

*New Review*


Kona Coast Resort II 
Reviewer:   Syndi & Carl Ellison​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 2, 2008)

*Alii Kai II, Kauai, 08/22/08*

*New Review*


Alii Kai II 
Reviewer:   Dennis & Elizabeth Lindner​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 8, 2008)

*Alii Kai, Kauai, 8/20/08*

*New Review*


Alii Kai  
Reviewer:   Steve Magnani​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 15, 2008)

*Maui Sunset, Maui, 11/17/07*

*New Review*


Maui Sunset  
Reviewer:   Phillip Armour​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*[/QUOTE]


----------



## billhall (Sep 30, 2008)

*Maui Lea at Maui Hill, Maui, 9/10/08*

*New Review*


Maui Lea at Maui Hill  
Reviewer:   Dave & Gerri Brown​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Sep 30, 2008)

*Worldmark Kihei, Maui,  09/17/08*

*New Review*


WorldMark Kihei  
Reviewer:   Dave & Gerri Brown​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 1, 2008)

*Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club, Oahu, 9/20/08*

*New Review*


Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club  
Reviewer:   Dave & Gerri Brown​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 1, 2008)

*Alii Kai Resort, Kauai, 9/13/08*

*New Review*


Alii Kai Resort  
Reviewer:   Kristal Loescher/Chris Loescher​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 1, 2008)

*Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas, Kauai, 08/31/08*

*New Review*


Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer:   Jody Wallace​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

